# No Recovery on MXQ Amlogic S805



## cramhead (May 31, 2015)

I have a MXQ Amlogic S805  and want to flash EmbER and install Kodi. When I hold down the reset switch and power up I never get recovery. tried holding it down for 5, 10, 30 seconds etc. It always boots to Mbox
 I dont think there is any recovery install on it so I'm trying to install TWRP  the recovery.img is in root but its not booting anything. 

I've tried this but burntool doesn't detect the device (also tried connecting using the reset switch)  (my device doesn't have a micro usb just 4 normal) 

can I get help on getting recovery please?


----------



## DiosDelRayo (Jun 19, 2015)

cramhead said:


> can I get help on getting recovery please?

Click to collapse



Maybe you had the same issue like me. If you have the microSD right from the beginning inside it doesn't work. If so remove the card, try once more and if it will work then you can put the microSD in and flash  I took me almost 30min to discover it.

good luck


----------



## jzonne (Aug 1, 2015)

That solved my problem too. Removing the microsd did the trick. After booting into recovery simply push it back in and flash away!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Amigo62 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi, I have MXQ pro 4k, Amlogic s905, and I really do not find guide how to make flasch and root on this tvbox. AMLOGIC S905? Please help me, because I can not setting subtitles in right codepage. I need code page windows 1250 eastern europe. I have KODI installed.


----------



## Kamik76 (Jan 25, 2016)

the same things on MXQ pro S905. no recovery mode.

I bought here.  - h t t p : / / aliexpress.com/item/MXQ-Pro-Android-TV-Box-Amlogic-S905-Quad-Core-Android-5-1-DDR3-1G-Nand-Flash/32500107918.html

Most likely a defective series. The seller does not respond.


----------



## Kamik76 (Jan 26, 2016)

I tried to trace the track of a button. In my opinion, there is no resistance. See photo. Maybe someone has the reference schematic of S905 board. Where should the button be connected?
h ttp://srv01.technikexpert.com/files/IMG_1.jpg
h ttp://srv01.technikexpert.com/files/IMG_2.jpg


----------



## tomtomxp (Mar 4, 2016)

My mxq pro 4k s905 has frozen and Im trying to make a bootable sd card with am logic boot card maker but it doesn't display the sd in drop down list  in tool,  help!
well I managed to make a bootable sd card using Bootcardmaker but no luck and tried using usb burning tool and can get device connected but get fails with error: can't get key 
fails at 1% trying to flash


----------



## Exodusche (Aug 6, 2016)

It's not your normal Android recovery. Its activates a recovery mode( when used with a computer) for easy flashing.


----------



## powduh09 (Aug 10, 2016)

Would you mind sending me some info to help? My MXQ Pro 4k keeps freezing during playback and kicking me out to menu. Would like to install a factory image that isn't modified by the seller I bought from who won't respond. Can pm info here to : powduh09 or email, or hangouts to [email protected] thnaks


----------



## skyeagle53 (Aug 26, 2016)

I would love that information


----------



## Exodusche (Oct 19, 2016)

Tutorial

https://www.entertainmentbox.com/lat...ndroid-tv-box/

Firmware
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-otRcubD2DtbWpNNEN2eWgyTUE/view


----------



## Farkonian (Oct 25, 2016)

Exodusche said:


> Tutorial
> 
> https://www.entertainmentbox.com/lat...ndroid-tv-box/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



These URLs all appear to be truncated in the middle by '...' am I missing something?  Thanks.


----------



## Exodusche (Oct 25, 2016)

Farkonian said:


> These URLs all appear to be truncated in the middle by '...' am I missing something?  Thanks.

Click to collapse



I will upload the one I use to google drive tomorrow. For now you can try this one.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-otRcubD2DtbWpNNEN2eWgyTUE/view


----------



## ronbo76 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello, the link for the tutorial now redirects to a page not found. By chance is the tuturoial available as a link elsewhere?



Exodusche said:


> I will upload the one I use to google drive tomorrow. For now you can try this one.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-otRcubD2DtbWpNNEN2eWgyTUE/view

Click to collapse


----------



## vpandey (Mar 3, 2017)

I too have a MXQ Pro+ 4K which has stucked at MBOX home screen display with distorted screen. Tried hard to get in to recovery but nothing worked. Pressing Reset button and USB Burning Tool giving no response. Its just boots to same screen again. Stock recovery is there I know (tried once when it was working) but how to get in to that when home display is frozen??

Any idea guys ??


----------



## Celalettin65 (May 6, 2018)

Hello I was using TWRP on my MXQ S805, first TWRP did not open I try again and start to open, than Come to FREAKTAB.COM. I pull the power cord and I started again finely start working than updating 81 files did this least 3 times than stay stock now my box only comes on PREAKTAB.COM and staying that way. 
Anyone know how to open PREAKTAB.COM  with SD card or solution Please 
USB burning tool does not connect with MXQ S805 box and I am looking for solution please. help will nice thank you.


----------



## Luckalvez4 (Dec 27, 2019)

*Sobre o s805*

Olha eu me deparei com isso agora , oque eu fiz eu instalei no dispositivo o apk oficial do TWRP , baixei o recovery original do meu dispositivo , coloquei ele num cartao sd e pluguei, logo no  apk do twrp eu instalei o recovery por lá  e voltou a funcionar o recovery original


----------

